# Announcing Windows 10



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> It’s a humbling and amazing thing to work on Windows, which is used by over 1.5 billion people in every country of the world. From kids playing with computers for the first time, to writers and journalists, to engineers, to gamers, to CEOs, at some point Windows has empowered all of us.
> 
> In the Windows team, we’re proud of this – but we also know that the world today is very different from the one in which Windows grew up. Today, devices outnumber people. Connectivity is like oxygen. The tension between the desire for agility versus stability poses a huge challenge for IT Pros. Experiences – no matter what device you’re on – just need to work. The only thing that hasn’t really changed is the situation for developers – still too much to do, and not enough time.
> 
> One way to look at it is that Windows is at a _threshold_ . It’s time for a new Windows. This new Windows must be built from the ground-up for a mobile-first, cloud-first world. This new Windows must help our customers be productive in both their digital work and their digital life. This new Windows must empower people and organizations to do great things.


Announcing Windows 10


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Windows 10 Full Details: Start Menu, Multiple Desktops, Windowed Metro Apps*


> *Microsoft today confirmed that Windows 10 is the next version of its operating system, thus skipping Windows 9 and going directly to a completely new operating system that also signals a fresh start for its modern platform.*
> 
> Terry Myerson and Joe Belfiore took the stage in San Francisco to present the new Windows 10, revealing quite a lot of changes for an operating system that’s expected to be a game changer for the Redmond-based tech giant.
> 
> ...


Windows 10 Full Details: Start Menu, Multiple Desktops, Windowed Metro Apps - Softpedia


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't you love marketing?" "Nine" sounds too close to "eight" so make it "ten" instead? The next time will it be "Windows One!" and then, perhaps, "Windows Infinity"?

That said, I do like the Ctrl-V paste option in the new command prompt, which will make it easier for support techs than "See that tiny little icon up in the corner of the screen? OK, click it. Now, there are two ways we can proceed..."


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

For me, Windows 7 will always be the heavyweight champion of the world.


----------



## Licentia (Nov 13, 2011)

_"This new Windows must be built from the ground-up for a mobile-first, cloud-first world."

_Sounds like Microsoft didn't learn from the failure that was Windows 8. How about a desktop-first focus for desktop computing?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Everything I saw in the video preview should have been included in Windows 8.1. In fact, there are already third-party apps for Windows 8.1 that can do most of this.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Mobile first?? WRONG!!

Cloud first?? WRONG AGAIN!!

Looks like Windows 7 will be my O/S until the cows come home, or the rapture!!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

ExtremeTech > Windows 10: Familiarity breeds contempt


> Windows 10 is a completely unabashed and deeply apologetic love letter to Windows 7 — and to everyone who used and loved Windows 7, too. Windows 10 — at least what we’ve seen so far — is what the people have been asking for since it became clear that Microsoft really was doubling down on the Frankenstinan trainwreck of Windows 8.
> 
> Windows 10, despite the utterly weird version number (more on that later), is essentially an upgraded version of Windows 7. It’ll be the best version of Windows 7 there ever was. There are even some tweaks on the enterprise side of things, too, to sweeten the deal for IT admin types. It’s everything Windows 8 should’ve been, and more! I mean, seriously, one of the major features that Microsoft showed off during the unveil of Windows 10 was an updated version of _Command Prompt_.
> 
> ...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

jimscreechy said:


> For me, Windows 7 will always be the heavyweight champion of the world.


Agreed.



Wizmo said:


> Mobile first?? WRONG!!
> 
> Cloud first?? WRONG AGAIN!!
> 
> Looks like Windows 7 will be my O/S until the cows come home, or the rapture!!


Also agreed.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

How to Install the Windows 10 Technical Preview Right Now (Use *Option 2* to install it in VirtualBox)

How to Make the Windows 10 Start Menu Look More Like Windows 7

How to Use Virtual Desktops in Windows 10

How to Send Feedback to Microsoft in the Windows 10 Technical Preview


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

so really it's windows 7 service pack 2 but instead of being a free upgrade they want you to fork out another 100 odd quid for it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

MPR said:


> Don't you love marketing?" "Nine" sounds too close to "eight" so make it "ten" instead? The next time will it be "Windows One!" and then, perhaps, "Windows Infinity"?
> 
> That said, I do like the Ctrl-V paste option in the new command prompt, which will make it easier for support techs than "See that tiny little icon up in the corner of the screen? OK, click it. Now, there are two ways we can proceed..."


"Windows One", now that you mention it, I am surprised that they didn't choose that name.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

greenbrucelee said:


> so really it's windows 7 service pack 2 but instead of being a free upgrade they want you to fork out another 100 odd quid for it.


Well, I guess that's one way to look at it. (Half full or half empty?) :wink:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> "Windows One", now that you mention it, I am surprised that they didn't choose that name.


Or "One Windows".


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

SpywareDr said:


> Or "One Windows".


Well, "Windows One" would tie nicely with the "Xbox One". A whole media center that can do everything in one device.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The should have called windows 8. Windows ME the return of the crapness.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Right? Windows 8 usage falls to lowest level in five months


> The nearly 2-year-old PC operating system fell to 12.3% market share last month, from 13.4% in August, based on a study of PCs accessing the Internet by Net Applications. It was the second time this year that Windows 8 usage has dropped on a month-to-month basis, not a good sign for adoption of the oft-criticized operating system.
> 
> Windows 8 is a distant third in usage behind the 4-year-old Windows 7 and 12-year-old Windows XP, which have 52.7% and 23.9% of the market, respectively. Windows 8 was released in October 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I said from the start windows 8 is good for phones and anyone who might have a touch screen phone but no one wants a touch screen monitor if no apps can use it.

windows 7 and windows xp are the best OSs MS have ever came up with.

The IBM ripoff in the 90s wasn't bad (can't remember what it was called now)

Never liked any of the MAC ones but then again I have never liked anything apple in general apart from Steve wozniack I met him in 92


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Touchscreen devices are better for consuming content, keyboard and mouse for creating it.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

downloading the iso now to install on a spare computer. going try a dual boot. I guess the whole world is downloading it, it is going to take an hour to get it. Maybe I should have waited til later.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

As I may have mentioned, there are third-party apps available for Windows 8.1 that do at least 3/4th of what Windows 10 is touted to do. Microsoft could have in included most of this in a Windows 8.2 upgrade too. However, as noted in other threads on the subject, they seem to just be washing their hands of Windows 8.x altogether, even to the point of further distancing themselves from it by naming their new OS "Windows 10."

It will be interesting to see if Windows 10 will still be a free upgrade for Windows 8.1 users as speculated. If so, Microsoft may cut short their support for Windows 8.1, like they did for 8.0.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

It's interesting too that the world is essentially participating now in the Windows 10 Beta. I wouldn't hold my breath though for features that you want. I participated in a MS Beta once (for a strategy game) and few of our suggestions were actually incorporated, until the product launched and paying customers began to make the same complaints. With the Windows 8 sales SNAFU, one would think that MS would have learned to listen to what their customers want. We will see.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

MPR said:


> However, as noted in other threads on the subject, they seem to just be washing their hands of Windows 8.x altogether, even to the point of further distancing themselves rom it by naming their new OS "Windows 10."


In order to try and save Windows, they had to. The writing is, and has been all over the walls.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> The IBM ripoff in the 90s wasn't bad (can't remember what it was called now)


You mean OS/2. We called it 'Oh S#!T squared' in our lab at the time! It wasn't really a contender, but did garner some followers, namely my neighbor who built a whole BBS system around it.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*What’s New In Windows 10? We Cover 10 Features With Screenshots*



> Mircosoft surprised a lot of people when it announced the latest Windows instalment; the much anticipated Windows 9 that was expected to be announced had a surprising and very unexpected name; *Windows 10*. We can debate why Microsoft decided to skip a number but it will be pure speculation on our part. Instead, we took a look at the technical preview Microsoft made available through its Insider program. The new features sway more towards fixing everything wrong with Windows 8 and sees a very familiar feature, the Start Menu, make a comeback, complete with a facelift.
> 
> 
> *
> ...


What's New In Windows 10? We Cover 10 Features With Screenshots


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Actually that other post by JMH3143 sort of explained why Windows 9 may have become Windows 10. It had to do with old windows 95 and 98 applications checking for "9." Whether you think this was a good reason or sort of a post hoc cop out is up to you.

Nothing I've seen thus far for Windows 10 really cries "New OS Here!" Most of these improvements could easily have been included in a Windows 8.2 upgrade. Easily is the key word here too, as companies like Stardock already have little $5 apps that add many of these things to Windows 8.1.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

MPR said:


> Actually that other post by JMH3143 sort of explained why Windows 9 may have become Windows 10. It had to do with old windows 95 and 98 applications checking for "9."


Yep, here's that code: ExtremeTech > Why is it called Windows 10 not Windows 9?


> ```
> if(version.StartsWith("Windows 9"))
> { /* 95 and 98 */
> } else {
> ```


----------

